# Festool and Lacquer



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

What are you guys using for sanding lacquer coats? Sanding equipment and grit?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Removing it or scuff sanding??


----------



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

I like to use festool Ls130 with 320 or 400 grit with very little suction on the vac


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

If it's flat. 320 to 400. Nothing less. Agree with Paint Chip, vacuum very low for less of a chance of scratching. 

If it's got curves etc. I'd just use a sponge or paper. Safer than cutting through an edge.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Have any of you tried the Viles abrasives? It's festool's version of a scotch bright pad and comes in a few different grits. It's great option for scuf sanding, although I've never used Viles specifically for Lacquer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

I haven't tried the viles paper. When sanding lacquer, poly, high gloss paint etc I like brilliant, it's soft and non abrasive


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, just scuffing.... i am using steel wool... i have 400 granite, but didn't like the results.


----------



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Yes, just scuffing.... i am using steel wool... i have 400 granite, but didn't like the results.



What sander are you using? I didn't like the results I had with the ets 125/rts-dts 400's, it wasn't until I picked up the Ls130 that I was happy. It's a great sander for stain grade woods. The brilliant paper imo makes a difference too


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Mirka Abralon would be my choice. 500 grit


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Paint Chip said:


> What sander are you using? I didn't like the results I had with the ets 125/rts-dts 400's, it wasn't until I picked up the Ls130 that I was happy. It's a great sander for stain grade woods. The brilliant paper imo makes a difference too


 I was using the RTS Going to look into the LS130


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Chip wats good my man. Next time your in riverhead txt me buddy. Haven't seen you in a while. Hope you and your family are doing well.


----------



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

Seth The Painter said:


> Chip wats good my man. Next time your in riverhead txt me buddy. Haven't seen you in a while. Hope you and your family are doing well.


All good man, family is well. Congrats on #2!


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks man. Good to hear.


----------

